# Stock 17" rim tire size question



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm getting rims in a month or two, but two of my tires in the front are shot really bad i don't want to invest in buying two new tires but when i looked at used tires there is a lot of 225/50/17 so i was wondering if this size would be ok for front tires. Also i did put 245/45/17 continental and it was to big so im afraid to buy any tire with original size because it might rub, my bf goodrich tires have at least 1/4in space between tire and a strut but other tires might rub


----------

